# Problem with gagging on chewed food...



## Erica<3 (Nov 2, 2010)

Hi there,So when I'm having a bad day I become nauseous and if I eat something that needs extended chewing.. I find myself gagging on the food and usually throw up. Does anyone have this problem? I know with IBS you are supposed to chew your food as much as you can... I also have a problem with trying new food as I'm afraid it will make me gag or make my stomach pains worse. I'm trying to convert to soy milk and cheese now as I find dairy still makes me ill... any suggestions as to how to do this to make it a little easier?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

I find Ginger Capsules really quell nausea for me.


----------



## Erica<3 (Nov 2, 2010)

BQ said:


> I find Ginger Capsules really quell nausea for me.


Really? I'll have to try those... thank you!


----------



## em_t (Jun 8, 2010)

You put the nail on the head Erica ... I get this as well, especially with solid foods, especially dry foods like wholegrain crackers and bread, which is why I'm living off soups and probiotic yogurts at the minute! For nausea, I find vitamin C is great, look for the soluble variety with 1000 mg - I find it resolves the feeling of having eaten too much, and is much better for me than ginger! Give it a go if you can find it!


----------

